# Mods - Close thread, please.



## Mark CMG (Sep 15, 2005)

Asked and answered, it would seem so Close thread, please close this thread, please.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm bummed about the search function problems as well.  Searching is probably the single biggest reason why people buy a community supporter account.  I'm not sure when mine is up again but the state of the search function will probably weigh into my decision to renew.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 15, 2005)

that's so odd.  It might not help much much I've been searching for things a lot lately with zero problems.


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's so odd.  It might not help much much I've been searching for things a lot lately with zero problems.




Same here - no problems lately...


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 15, 2005)

Still problems with Search?


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 15, 2005)

In one to two weeks I will be upgrading MySQL to the latest stable version that is compatible with the latest stable version of vbulletin.  This dual upgrade will be handled one per week, hopefully starting this week with the vbulletin upgrade to 3.0.9

That upgrade will make available a new and far more powerful search method, but it will require the search index to be completely rebuilt. That will take a few days and while the server will be up during that time it will be running pretty slowly due to the overhead.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. 

That's not something I really should be getting from my recent search but there it was.


----------



## Quasqueton (Sep 15, 2005)

> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.
> 
> That's not something I really should be getting from my recent search but there it was.



Yeah, I know what you mean. My search for "Rel nude pics" came up with nada, but I just *know* reveal posted them a few months ago.

Seriously, Mark CMG, check the "Find Posts from" field. You may already know and have tried it, but I have sometimes had to adjust that field out of the "Any Date" setting to get better results. Don't know why.

Quasqueton


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know what you mean. My search for "Rel nude pics" came up with nada, but I just *know* reveal posted them a few months ago.




I hope the search feature works so I can search for mentions of my username. Luckily I stumbled upon this thread. Quasqueton, where do you want me to send them?


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 15, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Seriously, Mark CMG, check the "Find Posts from" field. You may already know and have tried it, but I have sometimes had to adjust that field out of the "Any Date" setting to get better results. Don't know why.




Thanks but it didn't seem to help for me.  Can you give it a try and see what results you get?  I'd really like to find the thread(s) from last winter on the FFG sale on their Legends & Lore product line print products.


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Thanks but it didn't seem to help for me.  Can you give it a try and see what results you get?  I'd really like to find the thread(s) from last winter on the FFG sale on their Legends & Lore product line print products.




I tried both phrases you mentioned and got the same results you did.


----------



## Quasqueton (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, the Search function is flaky. Using the same search criteria, I got different results by displaying the results ascending vs. descending. Descending went back only to May this year. Ascending showed Jan 02 through April 02. <shrug>

No joy, though, on finding what you want.

Quasqueton


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 15, 2005)

Bummer.  Thanks for trying, though, guys.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 15, 2005)

for the last 5 or so searches i got no result too.  and i know there should have been one. it was a pained to manually look for the thread i wanted.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 12, 2005)

I was searching for threads about forsakers, and apparently there weren't any in 2003 or 2004.  But when I searched using google, I found a thread in this interval with "forsaker" in its title.

I infer that there are still problems with the search function database.

I suppose there is not much that can be done until Spoony Bard returns from his personal leave.


----------



## Psionicist (Nov 12, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I suppose there is not much that can be done.




You have the solution right there in your post, search with Google! 

Google *site:enworld.org keyword*

It's not complete but might work.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 12, 2005)

search hasn't been working quite right for me for a few months...


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 12, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> You have the solution right there in your post, search with Google!
> 
> Google *site:enworld.org keyword*
> 
> It's not complete but might work.




I've been doing that, but board based searching was supposed to be a benefit of being a community supporter.    I would still pay the annual fee even if there were no search function provided, but if the search function was promised then I think the promise should be kept.

And anyway Google doesn't help if you want to sort by forum, by thread starter, by date, or by other parameters.  I also don't know how thoroughly google has indexed EN World.


----------



## Len (Nov 12, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I was searching for threads about forsakers, and apparently there weren't any in 2003 or 2004.  But when I searched using google, I found a thread in this interval with "forsaker" in its title.



I was trying to search the other day, and I came to the conclusion that search can't find anything from 2004 and most of 2005.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 12, 2005)

that seems to be basically true.  and sparingly for 2003 it seems.


----------



## Greylock (Nov 13, 2005)

I got my CSA because I want to support this site, but Search is a nice perk.

Or was.  

I can't get Search to bring up anything later than 2003, which is not good. For blazingly obvious reasons.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Nov 13, 2005)

Spoony, our resident tech admin, is also doing this on a volunteer basis.  He recently had a string of bad luck and is taking some time off.  I asked him to at least poke his head in and see if he can post and let us know what's going on.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 14, 2005)

Since it now looks like it will be months before I'll be able to continue with upgrades (and after I can afford to buy a "crash box" to test potential board changes on) I'm going to go ahead with the index rebuild.  This will take about a week on off peak hours and will start as soon as I can find an admin with consistent internet access (which I don't have) to run it. (Probably Chris  )


----------



## Len (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, S.B. Your volunteer efforts have been taken for granted around here - I hope the site can limp along for a while without your constant ministrations.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, MM!

Now, don't you have two jobs you should be getting back to?   

-Dave


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 18, 2005)

Well one is tech support job that I comes with a lot of free time waiting for calls (or so I'm told).  If this turns out to be the case I'll get started on things early.


----------

